# Cazorla



## Fabry_cekko (23 Giugno 2013)

Centrocampista dell'Arsenal e della Spagna. Ma a voi come sembra?? chiedo perchè lo conosco poco


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Giugno 2013)

Seguo la Premier League, ed è stato il Migliore dell'Arsenal in questa stagione ed uno dei migliori in Premier League. Al Milan sarebbe sicuramente titolare. Unica pecca è un pò lentino.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Seguo la Premier League, ed è stato il Migliore dell'Arsenal in questa stagione ed uno dei migliori in Premier League. Al Milan sarebbe sicuramente titolare. Unica pecca è un pò lentino.



Ma se è rapidissimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma se è rapidissimo.


Boh quando vedo le partite dell'Arsenal mi sembra lento..


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh quando vedo le partite dell'Arsenal mi sembra lento..



Essendo piccolino è molto rapido nel breve, quindi tende a perdere terreno sul lungo, però non è lento. Ecco un suo video:

(Da youtube):


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2013)

Mezzo giocatore secondo me. Cioè, è bravo, ha sempre mostrato grandi capacità ma credo che l'Arsenal sia la sua dimensione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Giugno 2013)

speriamo che non fa il fenomeno contro di noi...se gioca


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mezzo giocatore secondo me. Cioè, è bravo, ha sempre mostrato grandi capacità ma credo che l'Arsenal sia la sua dimensione.



Diciamo anche Milan sua dimensione, dal momento che non siamo più un top club.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Diciamo anche Milan sua dimensione, dal momento che non siamo più un top club.


Vabbè ma non c'entra, anche per De Jong andiamo bene ma Nigel restarà comunque uno inadeguato a certi livelli. Il discorso è semplicemente che Cazorla è inadeguato a certi livelli, poi non c'entra il rapporto che avrebbero con noi questi giocatori.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma non c'entra, anche per De Jong andiamo bene ma Nigel restarà comunque uno inadeguato a certi livelli. Il discorso è semplicemente che Cazorla è inadeguato a certi livelli, poi non c'entra il rapporto che avrebbero con noi questi giocatori.



Io ho detto che al Milan farebbe il titolare sicuro. Chiaro che al Real o Barca o Bayern farebbe panca.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io ho detto che al Milan farebbe il titolare sicuro. Chiaro che al Real o Barca o Bayern farebbe panca.


Ok


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Giugno 2013)

Imo è un buon 12esimo! Però un '84 nella sezione talenti 'nze po' vedere


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Giugno 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Imo è un buon 12esimo! Però un '84 nella sezione talenti 'nze po' vedere


Non è l'unico vecchio della sezione 
Onestamente pensavo fosse più giovane Cazorla..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Giugno 2013)

E' un buonissimo giocatore, anche se non si può considerare un talento.


----------



## Serginho (26 Giugno 2013)

Quest'anno è stato tra i migliori centrocampisti della Premier per rendimento


----------

